# Bluebell & Snowdrop - spayed female rex rabbits, Nottingham



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

We currently have 2 beautiful rex rabbit sisters at the rescue.
Their previous carers had booked them into the vets to be put to sleep because they were moving house. The vets put us in touch with the person and we took them on.
We've had them spayed, both girls had growths in their uterus (now all removed, spaying is so important!)
They're also vaccinated and they're now ready for a new home and a new happy life together.
They're around 2.5 years old.

We are located in Thorneywood, Nottingham.

Email me if you'd like to be sent an adoption application [email protected]
More info, photos, videos are on our website www.burrowedheartsrescue.com/rabbits


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Still waiting for a home together


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Now reserved to be house rabbits together


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

They've been adopted


----------

